# Coding Manager for Redlands, CA



## lupita70 (Oct 12, 2010)

Looking for CPC coder with managerial experience for MSO/IPA in  Redlands, CA. Intersted candidates send resume to:LdeLatorre@dLtmacas.com


----------

